
Ibex: A small 32-bit microcontroller-class RISC-V CPU core - matt_d
https://www.lowrisc.org/blog/2019/06/an-update-on-ibex-our-microcontroller-class-cpu-core/
======
childintime
Ibex was born as "Zero-riscy", which had a smaller sibling named "Micro-
riscy".
[https://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/8106976](https://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/8106976)
gives an indication of power consumption and clock speeds:

"Micro-riscy is 1.6× smaller than Zero-riscy (~11.6 kgates in UMC 65nm), has a
power envelope of just 100μW at 160MHz and it is 1.4× more energy efficient
than Zero-riscy on pure control code."

Given the renaming, Micro-riscy could well be equivalent to an Ibex with the
minimal area "E-extension".

I wish some big name would pick this core and create a line of cheap low-power
MCU's from 10 to 100 pins. To my knowledge only Espressif's next chip, after
the soon to launch "Chip 7", is known to likely be a RISC-V. Bound to be
hugely popular because of low-power, high clocks, code-efficieny, Rust
compatibility and a smooth upgrade path. What's not to like?

